

Blood on the Corn: Tale of Murdered DEA Agent Enrique Camerena - rjayatilleka
https://medium.com/matter/blood-on-the-corn-52ac13f7e643

======
rjayatilleka
I finally finished reading parts 2 and 3 of this just now. Honestly, this
story is horrifying. I'm not sure if I want to read Webb's article or not. But
what I think is important to take from this is two key points:

1\. That various parts of the US government have a seriously problematic
disregard of the Constitution. And not just in terms of the information
gathering that's always on the headlines today, but in much more visceral and
violent terms as well.

2\. Mexico's recent history is horribly intertwined with drugs, and remains so
to this today. I'm no expert on this, so I don't know if the corruption has
gotten better or worse since the events of Operation Leyenda. But it's still
there. Reform is absolutely necessary there (but I don't know how to approach
it, or if the US government should make actions there).

